# Chanel COCO NOIR



## MissTT (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new perfume and happened to get an email today to presale this scent. The bottle is just divine and the scent was inspired by Coco's visits to Venice. Is anyone going to pick this up soon?

  	Free overnight shipping for presales!
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Coco-Noir-130946?WT.mc_id=0812COCONOIRLAUNCH


----------



## Austrianbabe1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello! Well I know its alittle late here..BUT I had great expectations for this bottle! I thought it would be a little darker and smoldering than the classic Coco. That wasnt the case at all,matter of fact its a dry powdery eau de toilette version of Cocos Mademoiselle. Sniff. But I did compensate for my sadness and bought me a bottle of Guerlains Mon Petit. Sex in a bottle!


----------



## daisyell (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't a fan of this. it was okay, but nothing as dark and sultry as the copy and bottle makes it out to be.  Still, that bottle is really nice.


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I need to check that one out


----------



## MissTT (Sep 15, 2012)

I ended up deciding I'd order from Nordstrom to use my Notes or to earn points, but that meant no pre-sale. I read the reviews on the day it came out and they were lackluster to say the least. Now I've decided to wait until I can smell it in person. Such a shame there's no "noir" in it with such a gorgeous bottle. I'm glad I didn't order it blindly based on reputation alone like I'd originally planned.


----------

